# K7sem Usb3 Pinout



## RBG (Mar 22, 2003)

Can anyone tell me where to find the USB3 pinout connections for a K7SEM MB? The manual doesn't show what goes where.

RB


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

What is USB3??

This picture displays your mobo indicating its components including the extra USB headers, listed third from top on the right hand side.

http://www.motherboard.cz/mb/ecs/K7SEM.htm

Is this it?

Zee


----------



## RBG (Mar 22, 2003)

Yea, thats the board. Any idea what wires go where on that USB3 connector?


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

RBG said:


> Yea, thats the board. Any idea what wires go where on that USB3 connector?


It isn't wired, it's a plug.

Something like this:










Or this:










Zee


----------



## RBG (Mar 22, 2003)

No it's actually the cluster of wires that come from the front of my case where there are two USB ports plus a line in and a speaker out. .


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

The 2 front USB ports don't have plugs but only the wires?

So you probably need the plugs and this:

http://www.interfacebus.com/Design_Connector_USB.html#b

Is this it?

Zee

Edit:

This one is graphically more interesting and probably also more useful:

http://www.frontx.com/cpx101_2.html


----------



## RBG (Mar 22, 2003)

Hi again!
The USB connections on the front of my computer case have two plug-ins. The wires travel back to the Mother Board with connectors that slide on to the 10 pin connector on the board. I just need to know what pin on the Board corresponds to what connector at the end of each wire (Ground, + or -, etc) Does that make sense?


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Hi.

See this link, already posted above:

http://www.frontx.com/cpx101_2.html

Scroll down to 2X5 PINS HEADER.

That should be the connector type you want.

Zee


----------



## RBG (Mar 22, 2003)

Ah yes!
That is what the pin connector looks like on the Board. I'm just not sure which pin is #1.
Do you know which pin is #1?


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

RBG said:


> Ah yes!
> That is what the pin connector looks like on the Board. I'm just not sure which pin is #1.
> Do you know which pin is #1?


I would try red wire on top (as suggested on that website), the worst that it can happen is the USB plug not working (test it with any USB device).

Can't tell you much more...

Trial and error.

Zee


----------



## RBG (Mar 22, 2003)

Ok, I'll try that!

Thanks! How can I paste a picture on this page? Like you did? I have a picture of the Board I could show you (Graphic image)


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Download the manual:

http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWebSite/Do...ual&DetailDesc=&CategoryID=1&MenuID=6&LanID=9

And check page 17.

Zee


----------



## RBG (Mar 22, 2003)

Thanks!!
I downloaded the manual and saw the panel connector you are referring too. That's not the one I need to connect to. Go back to the manual and look at page 28, the USB3 connector is what I need to connect the wires too. There seems to be no information on what the pins on that connector are. ?


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

"Note: All the ribbon cables used on the extension brackets have a red stripe on the Pin-1 side of the cable."

From the manual.

Zee


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

Look at PDF page 17. The cable usually have red, green, white and black wires.
VCC = red
P0+ = green
P0- = white
GND = black


----------



## RBG (Mar 22, 2003)

Ok,
I hooked up what I thought might be the correct pin connections but nothing happened when I plugged in a drive to that port. Hmm?
I do have another question that maybe you can help me with. This same Mother Board, when I turn it on will only give me 16 colors of video resilution. So I need to install or update the video driver. Where do I get the correct driver? Do I go to the Mother Board Manufacturer (In this case Elite Group) and get the driver there or is it a BIOS update?


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

A drive is not the best option for a test, a mouse, perhaps?

I have also read several discussions stating that USB on that motherboard will only work with powered devices. I wonder if that is your case.

As to drivers, there are several versions of that motherboard, but see here the drivers for them:

K7SEM (V1.0)

K7SEM (V1.0+B1)

K7SEM (V3.0A)

K7SEM (V3.0C)

K7SEM (V3.0m)

I don't know which version you have, but it also seems most drivers are common to all versions.

Double-check though.

Zee


----------



## RBG (Mar 22, 2003)

Great! Thanks!!

I'll try some of these drivers and see if things gets better.
There is a weird problem that popped up when trying to get the video resolution to go higher. I plugged in a good working nVIDIA geFORCE2 MX400 video card into the only slot that would fit and then plugged the power cord in and the power just came on by it's self. I never hit the power button in the front of the case. The power just came on and when I tried to turn the power off using the front power switch, it would not shut the power off. It just kept restarting the power when I pushed the button in and then let go, so I had to turn it off using the main switch in the back of the power supply. The monitor never came on either. Then when I removed the video card the power button worked like it should. I can't explain it but the card seems to bypass the front power switch and starts the computer but shows no video on the screen. Maybe this Board has some other video problem. I used that card in another computer with the same model board and it never did that. Strange.
Will those drivers install themselves? Do I have to do anything besides open them up and hit setup.exe?


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

They are executable files, i.e., download and double-click to install.

Zee


----------



## RBG (Mar 22, 2003)

I installed the video driver "SiS AGP VxD Driver" and then rebooted but that didn't seem to change the video resolution. I still get only 16 color in the display settings. Is there something else I might need to do?


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

At startup tap F8 or press CTRL and keep it pressed until the Start menu appears.

Select Safe Mode and proceed.

Go to Control Panel > System > Device Manager and delete ALL entries under Display Adapter.

Restart in Normal Mode letting Windows reinstall the driver and hopefully solve the problem.

Post back your findings.

Zee


----------



## RBG (Mar 22, 2003)

Ok!

I'll try and get back with you.

Thanks!


----------



## RBG (Mar 22, 2003)

No luck!
I removed the display adaptors and rebooted but it goes back to the "Standard VGA"
and I still have only 16 color available.


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Now run Setup from within the folder where you unzipped the driver package, or go to Device Manager > double-click Standard VGA Adapter > Driver tab > Update driver button and follow the prompts and pointing the wizard to the folder where you unzipped the contents of the AGP driver package.

It should locate the correct drivers and install them.

Zee


----------



## RBG (Mar 22, 2003)

I think I might have done that but not sure at this point. I'll go back and try again.

Thanks! I'll get back!


----------



## RBG (Mar 22, 2003)

I went back and tried it again and still no luck. It said the best driver was already installed.
When I got this old board the CMOS had been cleared so I reset the time clock and went into the BIOS and loaded optimized defaults. Is there anything else I can try? Maybe the Board itself has some kind of internal video problem?


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Try also running SETUP from the folder that contains the files that were unzipped from that driver package.

Zee


----------



## RBG (Mar 22, 2003)

Well,
I tried everything with no luck so I finely just took it to a shop and they got the video working right. Thanks for sticking with me and all the help!

RBG


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Glad you got that sorted out.

Zee


----------

